# Building Rabbit Hutch



## Luluznewz (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to build a good sized indoor hutch for Lulu. I was thinking it would be two stories with access to the ground so Lulu could hop out herself. I really like the idea of this hutch:







I like that the top opens and that it is sturdy yet fairly attractive. I would like it to be used indoors and blend in with the rest of my furniture. 

Has anyone built anything like this or know of where I could get some sort of plan? I've never built a rabbit hutch so any thoughts / suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 5, 2010)

What are the hutch dimensions, Jessica? Just from the looks of it, I think that I would likely lengthen it out to at least 4, if not 5 feet. Gives more room to run, and would reduce the grade of the ramp... that way, Lulu will still be able to move between floors easily with age. 

I've found that making both the top and sides accessible is really helpful for cleaning. How does Lulu do with her litterpan?

Here is an interesting drop-down bottom cleaning design... wire floors though, (which is no good for somebunny prone to sore hocks.)
http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rabbits/l/blrabbcagepics.htm

Another list of cage designs that you can use to help assess what you need for the one shown above :http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/diy/rabbit.htm


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread might be of some help to you ....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53357&forum_id=93

I'm still wanting to build something and now that I have bunnies in the living room, I think I will do it sooner then later because I don't like the NIC cages out there.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I've decided to alter my approach a little. I'm going to convert a dresser by taking out the drawers and replacing them with a middle level. The cage is going to be the same size as two super pet giant cages stacked. Thats as much space as I can offer.

Unfortunately there is no way I could lengthen out the cage five feet. I just cant have a seven foot rabbit hutch in my bedroom. I am in college and share a house with three other people. 

All the links were great! Thanks guys. I think she will have to be okay with twice the size of a giant super pet. Shes free all day anyway.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 6, 2010)

Dresser renos are really good  We reno`d a china cabinet for Slatey, and it`s working great


----------

